# Owner Operators Wanted



## CookCook20 (Nov 7, 2006)

*We are looking for some people or companies that have their own plow truck and/or skid steers and wheel loaders to plow this winter. In the suburbs of Chicago. If you have equipment that you want to keep busy and make some money with it, please call David at 847-354-9489.*


----------

